
Parliament now has to consider debate to Block Donald Trump from UK entry - joosters
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/114003
======
jusben1369
Just makes folks look no better than Trump.

~~~
radiowave
Well, on the one hand it might help to show up the absurdity of our current
laws against hate speech, on the other it might keep Trump from visiting, so
it's kind of win/win.

